# Tout en noir



## EagleOne (27 Mars 2011)

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai suivi pas mal de fils du forum et je suis entrain de me faire une petite custo sympa. Mais il me manque 2 choses:
- la barre des menu noire (enfin inverser les couleurs)
- rendre le dock plus translucide qu'il n'est.

Est-ce qu'il y a des solutions simples qui ne nécessitent pas de tourner des process en plus?


Merci d'avance


----------



## gabou009 (27 Mars 2011)

Il y a un programme (très léger je te rassure) qui se nomme Nocturne. Il permet d'inverser les couleurs de la barres des des menus. 

Pour le dock, je ne sais pas... Je l'aime dans son état naturel!


----------



## wath68 (27 Mars 2011)

Jamais essayé, mais pour le dock il y a Mirage


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2011)

Pour le Dock, tu peux aussi régler le pourcentage d'opacité avec Photoshop ou un équivalent.
Pour la barre tu peux aussi utiliser Aqua Extreme Obsidian.


----------



## wath68 (28 Mars 2011)

J'ai encore une ancienne version de SuperDocker (2.5.8), qui permet de rendre le dock transparent, mais bon j'ai toujours trouvé ça moche avec les reflets des icônes.

Je me demande si en mettant le dock en 2D (pas de reflets en 2D) et en bidouillant l'opacité dans les fichiers Resources on ne peut pas arriver à avoir un dock sans ces bloody reflets.


----------



## EagleOne (28 Mars 2011)

Merci à tous, je vais essayer tout ça.

J'ai déjà essayé Nocturne mais même si ça colle parfaitement au titre de cette discussion, ça ne colle pas à ce que je veux (càd tuner uniquement le dock et la menubar). Merci quand même.

Je vais essayer les autres merci!

edit: bon aqua extreme obsidian bug un peu donc je préfère éviter.
Pour le dock je l'ai mis en 2D (en passant par Onyx). Ca donne nickel.

Je vais faire une capture d'écran et vous la poster dans la discussion qui va bien


----------



## gabou009 (29 Mars 2011)

Nocture justement ne touche que la barre des menus!


----------



## EagleOne (29 Mars 2011)

alors il y en a plusieurs. Vu que tu ne m'as pas donné de lien, je suis tombé sur celui là:
http://nocturne.en.softonic.com/mac

Et il passe tout en monde nocturne... Si tu as un autre lien...


----------



## gabou009 (30 Mars 2011)

Hop là! Tu vas dans les préférences de l'application et tu ne coche que "Invert menu bar"

http://www.reactif.net/une-barre-de-menu-noire-pour-votre-mac

Voilà!


----------



## EagleOne (30 Mars 2011)

Ah oui exact autant pour moi 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## gabou009 (31 Mars 2011)

Mais ça fair plaisir!


----------

